# Rock, Paper, Scissors



## Sam (Jan 23, 2005)

This occured to me a few weeks ago and I've been thinking about it - I've been thinking that kenpo (and probably all martial arts) is a huge giant system of Rock, Paper, Scissors. During group classes, I hear the the instructors say something like, "this technique will always beat someone who is intent on sidekicking you" or whatever, and you practice the one technique for like 15 minutes, and then the next thing he says is, "and THIS technique will beat that one," 

It just seems to be that the more I learn the more it seems that there is no 'god' move in kenpo that beats everything, just like no one accepts the hand granade in r/p/s...

yeah this isnt really a question or anything, just a thought I had. but feel free to comment


----------



## Danjo (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, yes, but if you don't build the muscle memory, then you won't be able to block or parry that side kick etc. The analogy of Rock, Paper, Scissors, is a little off in my opinion though. That is a game where you launch your move simultaneously rather than reactively whereas in Kempo etc. you would actually wait until you saw what the move was. I can't imagine executing a downblock in the hopes that the assailant would throw a front kick instead of a punch to the face.


----------



## Sam (Jan 23, 2005)

by rock paper scissors I mean this:

Take the rock. Rock ALWAYS beats scissors. you NEED to know rock to beat scissors. But then after you learn rock, you learn paper, because paper ALWAYS beats rock, no matter what. So you learn paper. But then you come to find that scissors will ALWAYS beat paper. So you need to learn rock.

I meant that kempo starts off as self defense, or did for me at least, and then I need to learn things to react to how the person will react to my self defense. Back and forth, back and forth.

You learn something to beat something else, but then come to find that something else beats THAT.

its like a giant game of rock paper scissors, only you have a WHOLE lot more options than rock or paper or scissors.

I don't know how clear I was but, I tried.


----------



## Ceicei (Jan 23, 2005)

Basically, you learn things to adapt what you will need when you have to use it (if that makes sense).  There is more to the kenpo/kempo art than just learning the motion.

 - Ceicei


----------



## Danjo (Jan 23, 2005)

Samantha said:
			
		

> by rock paper scissors I mean this:
> 
> Take the rock. Rock ALWAYS beats scissors. you NEED to know rock to beat scissors. But then after you learn rock, you learn paper, because paper ALWAYS beats rock, no matter what. So you learn paper. But then you come to find that scissors will ALWAYS beat paper. So you need to learn rock.
> 
> ...


Ah so. Well....one could always practice that Crane Kick from Karate Kid. "When done correctly, is no defense!"


----------



## Sam (Jan 23, 2005)

ah, unfortunately I don't remember that kick. I'll have to rent the movie and take a peak, lol

My best friend has been doing kenpo forever, and when she was much younger, she thought that one of the students that went to the school (now my instructor), was the same guy from the movie, because he looked very similar, and all the instructors called him "young daniel-san". she came to find out they were teasing him because of his similar features and similar name - Dan.

thats my super random anticdote!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jan 24, 2005)

Action and reaction and how fast you can do either... that can be one way to describe any Martial Art.


----------

